# EA Origin - Stand der Dinge



## RubenPlinius (19. Januar 2012)

hallo leute

spontan habe ich keinen aktuellen thread dazu gefunden und auch im kurzen meine frage:

was sagt ihr aktuell zu Origin?
ist es besser/schlimmer als steam?
soll man diesen trend unterstützen? (um ehrlich zu sein, mir ist lieber ein online account, als securom) allerdings hab ich sorge, dass dann jeder publisher sich ne eigene plattform zulegt, was auch nervig ist

besteht durch Origin irgendeine "gefahr" für meine privatsphäre, die nicht schon durch steam, microsoft, skype oder andere pupuläre firmen verletzt wird?
und stimmt es was auf der origin seite steht?
_*Fasse deine Bibliothek zusammen* - Origin bietet dir jetzt die Möglichkeit, praktisch jedes EA-Spiel, das du dir jemals auf digitalem Weg gekauft hast, deiner Origin-Bibliothek hinzuzufügen, egal wo du dir das Spiel ursprünglich gekauft hast. Gib einfach den Produktcode ein, dann wird deiner Origin-Bibliothek ein neues Exemplar hinzugefügt._

Kann ich in Origin wirklich den Cd Key von meinem ME/ME2 aus steam eingeben und hab das dann in der EA bibliothek?
und das wichtigste: kann ich die sprache einstellen? also wenn ich jetzt beispielsweie ME3 auf deutsch bestelle (PEGI) kann ich dann die sprache auf englisch ändern?

was würdet ihr spontan auf die frage antworten:
Origin installieren - ja oder nein?


----------



## Tikume (19. Januar 2012)

"Fasse deine Bibliothek zusammen" ist ja schonmal falsch sofern man nicht ausschliesslich EA-Titel spielt 
Ansonsten muss man wohl irgendwie mit dem Wust an verschiedenen Zugängen klarkommen heutzutage.

Origin als das Böse an sich zu verteufeln war von Anfang an lächerlich.


----------



## Tilhor (19. Januar 2012)

Also, alle EA Spiele (die veröffentlicht wurden seit es Origin (früher EA Downloadmanager) gibt) kann man da hinzufügen.
Ich habe Tests gemacht und dieses "Ausspionieren" ist falsch. Windows lädt nur zum Teil Daten aus Verzeichnissen. 
Gegen Origin ist, finde ich, nichts auszusetzen.


----------



## RubenPlinius (19. Januar 2012)

Tilhor schrieb:


> Also, alle EA Spiele (die veröffentlicht wurden seit es Origin (früher EA Downloadmanager) gibt) kann man da hinzufügen.
> Ich habe Tests gemacht und dieses "Ausspionieren" ist falsch. Windows lädt nur zum Teil Daten aus Verzeichnissen.
> Gegen Origin ist, finde ich, nichts auszusetzen.



hieße das, ich könnte mein bei steam gekauftes ME und ME 2 origin hinzufügen? oder meine (ebenfalls bei steam gekaufte) dragon age origins ultimate edition?

weil das wär für mich fast ein argument, dass ich mir wirklich origin hole
ursprünglich wollte ich me3 boykottieren weil ich es echt nicht leiden könnte dass meine "sammlung" gesplittet wird, aber wenn ich alle meine teile im origin account drin hätte, dann fände ich das "versöhnlich"


----------



## Tilhor (19. Januar 2012)

Glaube nicht, da es eine pure Steam Version ist.
Der Key ist nur bei Steam gültig und dort schon vergeben.


----------



## Arosk (19. Januar 2012)

Sollte ohne Probleme funktionieren.


----------



## RubenPlinius (19. Januar 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Sollte ohne Probleme funktionieren.



meinst du das hinzufügen der alten spiele oder das umstellen der sprache?
sprachoptionen sind für mich eun wichtiges feature

und wisst ihr ob sowas wie EA authenticators oder sowas in der art geplant ist?

und danke


----------



## floppydrive (19. Januar 2012)

Nein das gekaufte Steam Ding kannste vergessen, das das Steam Spezifische Keys sind, für Origin gibt es andere. 

Aber mit Origin verhält es sich wie mit den Dufterfrischen im Klo, riecht immernoch nach Scheiße aber jeder denkt du hättest in den Wald gekackt.


----------



## Arosk (19. Januar 2012)

Mein Mass Effect 1 von Steam ist aber in Origin drin.


----------



## Tilhor (19. Januar 2012)

Mhmh... Vielleicht haben sie die Codes übernommen.. 
Probier es doch einfach aus?!


----------



## RubenPlinius (19. Januar 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Aber mit Origin verhält es sich wie mit den Dufterfrischen im Klo, riecht immernoch nach Scheiße aber jeder denkt du hättest in den Wald gekackt.



mir fällt es schwer etwas mit dieser metapher in bezug auf origin anzufangen
was genau meinst du damit?

ja ich werd das mit den codes mal versuchen
und wisst ihr wie es um die spracheinstellungen steht zufällig?


----------



## Tilhor (19. Januar 2012)

Einfach in den Spieloptionen auf die passende Sprache stellen


----------



## RubenPlinius (19. Januar 2012)

also bisheriger stand der dinge:

meinen DLC code für die dlcs von dragon age origins werden nicht akzeptiert
mass effect 1 wird nicht akzeptiert
und von mass effect 2 sagt es mir der code für das cerberus netzwerk wurde schon verwendet

und spracheinstellungen für die spiele kann ich auch nirgends finden
und die demo für kingdoms of amalaur: reckoning kann ich auch nicht runterladen, weil ich laut deutschem jugendschutzgesetzt das nur zwischen 23 uhr und 6 uhr früh runterladen darf o_O


----------



## Kyragan (19. Januar 2012)

Für letzteres kann EA nix. Ist schon länger so. Blame the government. Für alles andere lohnt es sich imo mal im EA Live Support vorbeizuschauen. Die haben nen Supportchat wo relativ problemfrei und vor allem schnell geholfen wird.


----------



## RubenPlinius (19. Januar 2012)

für letzteres kann ea dahingehend was, weil es a) bei steam anstandslos geht und b) weil ich in österreich lebe xD

du meinst die beim ea support können mir wegen ME1 helfen?

danke für den rat


----------



## Kyragan (19. Januar 2012)

Mir haben die schon unkompliziert geholfen und Keys eingetragen etc. Funktioniert eigentlich gut, der Chat.


----------



## RubenPlinius (19. Januar 2012)

dieser EA hilfe artikel hat mir geholfen
https://help.ea.com/...-code-in-origin

allerdings war es irgendwie verwirrend noch eine EA Classic Persona erstellen zu müssen
ich hab 0 ahnung was das ist, ich habs mal erstellt und ME1 ist in origin aufgelistet

allerdings gibts nachwievor keine option zum umstellen der sprache - von daher hab ich ME1, als ich gefragt worden bin ob ich die Englisch/Spanische oder es als Deutsche Version registrieren möchte, als englisch registriert

edit: kann man die so origin hinzugefügte, über steam gekauften spiele, eigentlich auch sperat von steam installieren und spielen?
aktuell hab ich alle über steam installiert und muss steam laufen haben um sie über origin zu spielen...

edit: ich habe gerade über oben verlinkte seite mein altes C&C tiberium wars und kane's revenge hinzuzufügen...ging nicht, da werd ich wohl schauen müssen dass ich morgen einen im chat erwische


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (20. Januar 2012)

man kann origin auf US stellen und in $ einkaufen und geld sparen 

alles andere ist wie steam nur weiß/orange statt grau und mit ea logo statt valve.


----------



## Miss Mojo (24. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wie sieht es denn mit dem privatspähre thema aus, was hat sich geändert seit  alle wegen Battlefield aufgeschrien haben? 

Ich seh mich da in einer Zwickmühle gerade und wüsste einfach gerne worauf ich mich einlasse - danke euch  

Edit: Jetzt seh ich erstmal in welchem Forum ich gelandet bin ... es geht mir in erster Linie darum, dass ich SWTOR gerne spielen wollen würde - ein Freund sprach mich drauf an ob sich da von Seiten Origins etwas geändert hätte.


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. Januar 2012)

Du brauchst für SWTOR kein Origin, außer du kaufst es über Origin.


----------



## Miss Mojo (24. Januar 2012)

Ah, verstehe - das ist schon mal hilfreich, danke. 

Das heisst die Updates laufen auch nicht über Origin?


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. Januar 2012)

Die Updates laufen alle *ohne* Origin. Auch das Spiel läuft ohne Origin. Du bräuchtest es nur zum kaufen und runterladen.


----------



## mristau (24. Januar 2012)

Sobald du einen SW-ToR Key hast, den es ja auch beim Origin Kauf gibt kannst du den auch bei swtor.com aktivieren und dann von dort den Installer runterladen, bzw. wenn dein SW-ToR registriert ist,  

Für SW-ToR ist Origin einfach nur ein weiterer Shop und eben der einzige offizielle Shop für die Digital Editions.


----------



## Miss Mojo (25. Januar 2012)

Danke euch, das nervöse und übervorsichtige zucken hat sich nun beruhigt


----------



## Leolost (26. Januar 2012)

Also von mir gibt es ein Jein... natürlich was auch sonst.
Mein erster "kontakt" war natürlich swtor, ich habe es erst ohne Origin installiert, es mir aber ohne Origin installiert. 

Origin erinnert mich irgendwie zu sehr an steam, ist ja wohl auch effektiv das gleiche prinzip nur halt "nur" für EA titel. 
Erst im nachhinein musste ich feststellen das ich doch erstaunlich viele EA titel im Schrank haben. Vorne weck natürlich Mass effect 1/2, Dragon age 1/2 ...
Ich befürchte aber das ich bei einem Origin zwang für Mass Effect 3 einknicken werde, und meine Spiele übertrage, so es denn wirklich soweit kommt. Ist auch ein schwerer schlag von meiner Seite, für steam. 
Ich habe bis jetzt alle genannte spiele alle über Steam erworben. ( Mass effect 1/2 zugegeben erst Jahre nach dem Release in einer Paket Aktion. Bin aber zugegeben begeistert von den Spielen)


----------



## auroray (31. Januar 2012)

Der BF3 Server Browser nervt mich deutlich mehr als Origin. Da finde ich Steam sogar um längen besser.


----------



## Kyragan (31. Januar 2012)

Ich find das Battlelog eigentlich ganz nett. Es bietet sehr gute Funktionalität, ist aufgeräumt, bietet alle Infos die man braucht, ist schnell und immer aktuell. Das was mich nervt sind die ständigen Fehlermeldungen beim Join "You have been disconnectet from EA-Online", "Oops, something went wrong", etc. .... Der erste Serverjoin ist immer todesnervig. Gut, dass ich selten die Server wechsle.


----------

